# Poulan Pro shainsaw Hot Start problem



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

Starts and runs/cuts like a champ . If it sits more than 10 minutes it needs to sit an hour, before it will start again

Clean carb, good fuel lines, clean filters, tried multiple plug brands, all have spark,spark plugs are a beautiful tan color when pulled. I am adjusting by ear and plug color. I have tightened the bolts through the base to assist in cylinder seal. I have removed and replaced the gas cap when hot in case of vapor lock. I have not checked compression.

I ran 40;1, and tried 50:1 synthetic. I actually ran 24:1 last night for two hours and it WOULD start hot.

I broke down and bought Stihls, and own a couple other saws and a couple vintage saws I play with. So I am not desperate to cut. It has become a jigsaw puzzle for me, and it appeals to my OCD. 2 questions:

1: Am I missing something

2: Why did the heavy oil/gas ratio work, or is it a fluke?

Great site guys:wave: Thanks for any help you might offer


----------



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

*Uh...that would be Chaninsaw, not Shainsaw*

Great way to start first thread


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like it may be running a bit lean and overheating. The heavy fuel/oil mix could be keeping the saw cool enough so it starts after use.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Could also be heat soak causing a bad coil to act up, or if so equipped, bad points/condensor. Test spark with a load tester - either the adjustable type or the Stens kind that looks like a spark plug with no ground anode. You need about 0.180" gap to load test it, which simulates firing a plug under compression, which does require more voltage than a 0.030" gapped plug in the free air.


----------



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, I will set that gap and check spark with my tester. I have a pile of canabalized Poulan parts, I have an ignition out of woodsman I could swap out to see if that is the culprit. I tested the spark with the .025 gap cold.

It runs so well started cold and restarted immidiately , but if you wait a couple minutes to have an adult beverage, it acts like a jealous girlfriend. I wondered if the the cylinder and sleeve cool at different rates? As you can tell it is February, and I am bored, but the quirkiness of the problem has me interested.

Thanks again.


----------

